# Il parere degli uomini



## Old manuela73 (12 Maggio 2009)

Donne che prendono l'iniziativa  di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Maggio 2009)

Sempre simpatiche come un foruncolo sul buco del culo, eh!

Per rispondere al 3d: ne avessi trovata una nella vita!
Quanto mi stanno sulle balle quelle che se la tirano per una vita, aspettano sempre che sia lui a farsi avanti anche se sono li che sbavano, e poi, se questo non si muove (per questioni sue, tra le quali anche il fatto che la tizia del caso magari è orribile o di aspetto, o di carattere o entrambi) questo diventa oggetto dei peggiori insulti e di illazioni come minimo sulla sua sessualità.
Io sono uno che si fa avanti, certo non salto addosso, ma penso che a volte farebbe piacere anche a noi ometti essere gratificati da una avance diretta (non volgare, queste le lascio ad Oscuro)


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


 donne che te la sbattono in faccia senza dire una minima parola
e se l'uomo domanda spiegazioni rispondono con un "taci stronzo"
le adoro.......
ce ne sono?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> donne che te la sbattono in faccia senza dire una minima parola
> e se l'uomo domanda spiegazioni rispondono con un "taci stronzo"
> le adoro.......
> ce ne sono?


Nel nord europa abbondano!


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

ma perchè devono dire anche stronzo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Nel nord europa abbondano!


 si ma xche sono ubriache fradice
io la voglio sobria e conscia delle sue azioni


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> *Non mi stupisco che (quasi) tutti gli uomini scappino dal forum*: ma come siete simpatiche......spero che siate così anche nella vita!
> Non mi stupisco che alla fine siano sempre le solite quattro tope acide che se la cantano e se la suonano in tutti i 3d!
> 
> 
> ...


E pure se scappano, dove sta il problema? Mica è un sito di incontri questo... Sono donna, posso rispondere al quesito o no? Merci.


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Certo! Mi sembri una delle poche qua dentro non sfigate, rabbiose e piene di veleno.


Boh e chi lo sa, comunque rispondo. Nessun problema nel prendere l'iniziativa con un uomo, se è libero e se ci piace davvero. Ma qualche segnale inequivocabile lo deve lanciare.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Cara Manuela 73, se sai che non ci sono uomini nel forum, perchè chiedi il loro parere?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (12 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


 
una fatica in meno....


----------



## Old danut (12 Maggio 2009)

Mi è capitato, decisamente poco faticoso e con gran gratificazione.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

sembrate la pubblicità del gratta e vinci..
vi piace vincere facile


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembrate la pubblicità del gratta e vinci..
> vi piace vincere facile


non capisco...una storia iniziata facile facile non può trasformarsi in una travolgente storia d'amore?
o stavi solo facendo una battuta?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non capisco...una storia iniziata facile facile non può trasformarsi in una travolgente storia d'amore?
> o stavi solo facendo una battuta?



minchiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
mi riferivo a irri e a danut


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> mi riferivo a irri e all'ultimooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 aho! che ti irrit a fare? contando che questa risposta manco l'ho capita...annamo bene...
buonasera anche a lei Dott.ssa Fumagalli...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> aho! che ti irrit a fare? contando che questa risposta manco l'ho capita...annamo bene...
> buonasera anche a lei Dott.ssa Fumagalli...


mi irrit perch mi fai girar i chez


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi irrit perch mi fai girar i chez


sinceramente mi spiegassi perchè sarebbe producente...stavi scherzando? ritiro...se non stavi scherzando ribadisco quello che scrivo...boh....non si può più scrivere niente che mi si salta un po' alla gola...e al contrartio di quel che sembrerebbe uscire fuori non è che mi diverta poi così tanto a polemizzare...ariboh!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sinceramente mi spiegassi perchè sarebbe producente...stavi scherzando? ritiro...se non stavi scherzando ribadisco quello che scrivo...boh....non si può più scrivere niente che mi si salta un po' alla gola...e al contrartio di quel che sembrerebbe uscire fuori non è che mi diverta poi così tanto a polemizzare...ariboh!


madonna ma che rompicoglioni sei??
io ho fatto la battuta del vincere facile dopo aver letto irri e danut. Se li hai letti anche tu avresti capito che era una battuta-
Oramai con te bisognerà sempre mettere la postilla sotto con l'asterisco: stavo scherzando!!!


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> madonna ma che rompicoglioni sei??
> io ho fatto la battuta del vincere facile dopo aver letto irri e danut. Se li hai letti anche tu avresti capito che era una battuta-
> Oramai con te bisognerà sempre mettere la postilla sotto con l'asterisco: stavo scherzando!!!


beh, se io avessi dovuto capire che stavi scherzando posso anche dirti che avresti dovuto anche tu capire che io l'avevo presa sul serio....quindi in definitiva chi è più rompicoglioni? è una bella lotta devo dire....
e tra i due litiganti, gatta ci cova....


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

voi due a dieta siete uno scontro di titani


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa  di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


beh, son contento, sia per una forma di narcisismo insita nell'uomo (è sempre bello essere 'cercati'), sia magari perché mi risparmia la fatica


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2009)

ciao utente benscopante


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembrate la pubblicità del gratta e vinci..
> vi piace vincere facile


ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




una che fà tutto lei.....inizia presto, finisce presto e pulisce anche il water.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzi a parte, sono sempre molto lusingato dalle donne che prendono l'iniziativa.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scherzo fino a un certo punto.

Sta di fatto che raramente prendo l'iniziativa


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


 
Anche se non sono un uomo ti rispondo.
Secondo me non c'è alcuna differenza tra uomo e donna. E' bello x tutti ricevere attenzioni. Ed è anche bello prendere l'iniziativa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Oscuro.....*

Alce ti ringrazio...ma la volgarità non mi stuzzica più di tanto a dire il vero.....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Le donne con iniziativa mi intrigano...quelle che ti fanno capire chiaramente..e aspettano la tua mossa....!!A dirla tutta quello che mi affascina e l'onestà di mostrarsi per ciò che sono....se sei una smutandata e non ti vergogni di esserlo ti apprezzo,se sei una sfracellata e ti mostri così ancora meglio....ammiro il coraggio di mostrarso per ciò che si è e per ciò che si vuole...!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scherzo fino a un certo punto.
> 
> Sta di fatto che raramente prendo l'iniziativa


la mia era una battuta tanto evidente che probabilmente non necessitava nemmeno di essere specificata, ma visti i vari brufoli che sono spuntati di recente ho preferito farlo, pur offendendo l'intelligenza di molti.

Che poi ci possa anche essere un risvolto più serio è fuor di dubbio, ma credo sia una tematica che esula dall'argomento del 3D.

Onestamente si apre uno scenario strano ai miei occhi: ho sempre avuto la sensazione che si tenda a "bollare" la donna che prende l'iniziativa come colei che è di facili costumi.
Un pregiudizio che, a mio modo di vedere, è radicato nella cultura di una società dell'anteguerra.

Ovviamente le mie sono opinioni strettamente personali e di conseguenza non condivisibili.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alce ti ringrazio...ma la volgarità non mi stuzzica più di tanto a dire il vero.....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i piccoli oscurelli crescono..


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Irre*

Appunto retaggi mentali antichi e sbagliati....!!La facilità di una donna esula dall'iniziativa.....!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alce ti ringrazio...ma la volgarità non mi stuzzica più di tanto a dire il vero.....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto in pieno!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Che significa?I piccoli oscurelli crescono?


----------



## MK (13 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho sempre avuto la sensazione che si tenda a "bollare" la donna che prende l'iniziativa come colei che è di facili costumi.
> Un pregiudizio che, a mio modo di vedere, è radicato nella cultura di una società dell'anteguerra.


Non credo ci sia qualcuno che la pensa ancora in questo modo. Poi dipende cosa significa prendere l'iniziativa. I segnali si lanciano comunque, a me una volta è successo e sinceramente avrei fatto meglio a stare ferma.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto retaggi mentali antichi e sbagliati....!!La facilità di una donna esula dall'iniziativa.....!!


...e a quel punto lo stadio esplose in un boato..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che significa?I piccoli oscurelli crescono?


che stai diventando sempre più saggio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che stai diventando sempre più saggio.


oscuro è diventato il clone buono di se stesso


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Non credo ci sia qualcuno che la pensa ancora in questo modo.* Poi dipende cosa significa prendere l'iniziativa. I segnali si lanciano comunque, a me una volta è successo e sinceramente avrei fatto meglio a stare ferma.


secondo me, secondo ciò che vedo e che sento, sono tante le persone che ragionano così.
Sopratutto donne nei confronti di altre donne.

Ma ripeto, sono opinioni ed esperienze personali le mie.


----------



## Old Angel (13 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che stai diventando sempre più saggio.


forse forse ha meno le balle in giostra


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oscuro è diventato il clone buono di se stesso


un po' sekkione ma buono


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Grazie ma a dir il vero son sempre stato così.....!Ammetto una cosa:Quì dentro ho fatto un pò di palestra mentale....Anna tu sai quanto io  possa esser intransigente....ma anche grazie a te ho capito che non posso sempre giudicare tutto e tutti....sopratutto situazioni lontane dal mio modo di essere o dalla mia attuale situazione di vita....!Ecco ho capito che è un errore giudicare quando tu non ci sei passato.....quando non ci sei mai stato dentro....!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Corno e Anna*

A dire il vero....se non provocato...se non denigrato...io son quello che leggete adesso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  chiaramente se attaccato indecentemente....non mi tiro certo indietro....!!Oscuro stà al suo posto....non attakka mai per primo...ma se gli incendiate il sedere....reagisce!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ma a dir il vero son sempre stato così.....!Ammetto una cosa:Quì dentro ho fatto un pò di palestra mentale....Anna tu sai quanto io possa esser intransigente....ma anche grazie a te ho capito che non posso sempre giudicare tutto e tutti....sopratutto situazioni lontane dal mio modo di essere o dalla mia attuale situazione di vita....!Ecco ho capito che è un errore giudicare quando tu non ci sei passato.....quando non ci sei mai stato dentro....!!


... e la folla come impazzita iniziò ad urlare Osuro for president..


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Comunque non dimentico chi come te....prima mi ha denigrato amabilmente....per poi capire e presagire chi ero e come ero....a tal punto da incominciar a volermi bene....nonostante tutto....!!Io non dimentico......


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anzi*

Ad oggi per definire una donna....penso sempre ad una cosa imparata tanti anni fa.....:LA PISTOLA PIù PERICOLOSA è QUELLA SCARICA.....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non dimentico chi come te....prima mi ha denigrato amabilmente....per poi capire e presagire chi ero e come ero....a tal punto da incominciar a volermi bene....nonostante tutto....!!*Io non dimentico.*.....


sembra una minaccia


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque non dimentico chi come te....prima mi ha denigrato amabilmente....per poi capire e presagire chi ero e come ero....a tal punto da incominciar a volermi bene....nonostante tutto....!!Io non dimentico......


e a me non vuoi un pò di bene?


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Irre*

Ad anna di più...mi ha difeso quando ero oggettivamente indifendibile....!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad anna di più...mi ha difeso quando ero oggettivamente indifendibile....!!


ora che ci penso: a me non mi ha mai difeso nessuno!

e non si fà così, però: donne, difendete un pò anche me!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad anna di più...mi ha difeso quando ero oggettivamente indifendibile....!!


 penso proprio per questo , per quel po' che conosco anna


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Irre*

Ma tu non fai nulla per esser difeso....io ho un passato mica da poco....!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Minerva*

Bè aveva ragione Anna cara minerva....Gli va dato atto di aver avuto la vista lunga....peccato non poter dire lo stesso di te!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu non fai nulla per esser difeso....io ho un passato mica da poco....!!


dai, oscuro: stamattina sono allegro e giullare, è ovvio che scherzo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e comunque, anche io non sono uno stinco di santo.....


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Irre*

A me sei sempre sembrato un utente gradevole e posato....io non sempre lo son stato.....!!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè aveva ragione Anna cara minerva....Gli va dato atto di aver avuto la vista lunga....peccato non poter dire lo stesso di te!!!


 se non si può dire non diciamolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

sembra la calma prima del temporale.. adesso che ci penso anche i piccoli fedifraghetti crescono..


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Minerva*

No...e perchè mai?é bello riconoscere i meriti a chi merita....e qualche demerito a chi giudica per partito preso....!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Anna non esageriamo...Fedifraghetti crescono?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> la mia era una battuta tanto evidente che probabilmente non necessitava nemmeno di essere specificata, ma visti i vari brufoli che sono spuntati di recente ho preferito farlo, pur offendendo l'intelligenza di molti.
> 
> Che poi ci possa anche essere un risvolto più serio è fuor di dubbio, ma credo sia una tematica che esula dall'argomento del 3D.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente non hai capito capito il mio commento!

Non bollo nessuno di facili costumi, sta di fatto che tanto spesso lo fanno gli uomini, che codardi finti emancipati neanche lo ammettono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo era il succo del mio commento, che non era riferito a te, ma era una constatazione piu' generale.

Saluti.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anna non esageriamo...Fedifraghetti crescono?


hai ragione. non esageriamo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...e perchè mai?*é bello riconoscere i meriti a chi merita...*.e qualche demerito a chi giudica per partito preso....!!


ma certo.
confermavo il demerito.va tutto bene


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Però....non peggiora ad essere onesti....!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie ma a dir il vero son sempre stato così.....!Ammetto una cosa:Quì dentro ho fatto un pò di palestra mentale....Anna tu sai quanto io  possa esser intransigente....ma anche grazie a te ho capito che non posso sempre giudicare tutto e tutti....sopratutto situazioni lontane dal mio modo di essere o dalla mia attuale situazione di vita....!*Ecco ho capito che è un errore giudicare quando tu non ci sei passato.....quando non ci sei mai stato dentro....!!*


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Evidentemente non hai capito capito il mio commento!
> 
> Non bollo nessuno di facili costumi, sta di fatto che tanto spesso lo fanno gli uomini, che codardi finti emancipati neanche lo ammettono
> 
> ...


ma anche la mia era una considerazione in general, non era riferita al tuo commento!


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Corno*

E si...io son contro il tradimento...non concedo attenuanti....sempre!Però mi chiedo:Come faccio a giudicare persone sposate da 20 anni e con figli?Insomma che elementi ho?Potrei non condividere virtualmente....ma non posso permettermi un giudizio!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


>


... si aprì un varco fra la folla, arrivò Oscuro e fra urla e applausi gli si udì dire i have a dream...


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna....*

Preferisco Yes i can.....!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... si aprì un varco fra la folla, arrivò Oscuro e fra urla e applausi gli si udì dire *i have a dream...*


e si scoprì che era un sogno erotico


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ... si aprì un varco fra la folla, arrivò Oscuro e fra urla e applausi gli si udì dire i have a dream...





oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco Yes i can.....!!


basta che non si dica " mister obaaaamaaaaaaaa"


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Minerva....*

Erotico?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pornografico...mi si addice di più....l'erotismo è più sopraffine...e più mentale....la pornografia è qualcosa che tocchi con mano più viscerale....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco Yes i can.....!!


before i dream and then i do, because, yes, i can.


----------



## oscuro (13 Maggio 2009)

*Anna*

Come no.....Oscuro....quasi non mi riconosco più....!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

> Originariamente inviato da manuela73
> Non mi stupisco che (quasi) tutti gli uomini scappino dal forum: ma come siete simpatiche......spero che siate così anche nella vita!
> Non mi stupisco che alla fine siano sempre le solite quattro tope acide che se la cantano e se la suonano in tutti i 3d!
> :0043





bentornata , non ti avevo_ colto_ Madam


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alce ti ringrazio...ma la volgarità non mi stuzzica più di tanto a dire il vero.....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa Os, mi sembrava di ricordare che avessi qualche volta dichiarato di apprezzare particolarmente la categoria vaccone pacchiane, e non per l'"onestà" del porsi.
Spero non te la sia presa, come sai ho già scatenato un putiferio.....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Maggio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...io son contro il tradimento...non concedo attenuanti....sempre!Però mi chiedo:Come faccio a giudicare persone sposate da 20 anni e con figli?*Insomma che elementi ho?Potrei non condividere virtualmente....ma non posso permettermi un giudizio!*!!


 
NON LO RICONOSCIAMO PIU'!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> NON LO RICONOSCIAMO PIU'!!!


ha visto la luce. mi sto accecando solo a leggerlo ...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


Oggi come oggi, questa cosa funziona sempre più anche se parteggio per l'uomo cavaliere. Ognuno ha il proprio copione.
Air


----------



## Old danut (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembrate la pubblicità del gratta e vinci..
> vi piace vincere facile


Ammazza se mi piace vincere facile adesso!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




abbbasso la fatica!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Maggio 2009)

manuela73 ha detto:


> Donne che prendono l'iniziativa di avvicinare un uomo che interessa: uomini, cosa ne pensate?


 se mi piace non ho problemi,ma un minimo di interesse me lodeve mostrare....scusami,ladomanda era per gl iuomini


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> voi due a dieta siete uno scontro di titani


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2009)

*donne che prendono l'iniziativa...*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 
questa è talmente bella che ho fatto un copia incolla e l'ho girata ai colleghi come attach.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

a me è la piuma verde in testa che turba


----------



## Old irresponsabile (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è la piuma verde in testa che turba


 
hai ragione.

vado di photoshop


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me è la piuma verde in testa che turba



Perche? Bilancia il rosso dei capelli


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche? Bilancia il rosso dei capelli


 a nessuna piace la posa plastica di lui, scusate?


----------

